#ubuntu-tam 2011-07-07
<padhu> வணக்கம் தோழர்களே..............
#ubuntu-tam 2015-06-30
<mrprajesh> Hi anyone there?
<mrprajesh> are we doing tamil translations now..
<mrprajesh> is it saturated or unused?
